# Does anyone else use the baby gate?



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We started putting Caesar in the kitchen when we left with a baby gate up to keep him in the kitchen. We thought it would give him a lot more room to play/move around while we are gone. Well somehow, the last 2 times he has been left in there he has jumped or climbed the baby gate.







Did anyone else run into this problem, and if you did how did u fix it. We left him out completely last night when we went out to eat because we didn't want him to jump/climb it again and hurt himself. Especially since we dont know how he is doing it. We wouldn't mind leaving him out completely but he barks at anyone he sees outside now (we didn't have a view to the parking lot at our last apt, but this one we do), and I don't want to bother any of the neighbors with him barking at people when we aren't there. Any suggestions?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I don't use baby gates, but what about just putting him in a room and closing the door or closing the blinds so he can't see outside?


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Hadn't thought about closing him up in a room. The blinds he can still look through they are the verticle ones so he likes to lay between them. They are verticle both on the windows and the sliding back doors to the deck (all facing the parking lot).


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

we continue to use the babygate here, and buttercup is going to be 5 next month. we use it now to just block off areas of the apartment that i cant supervise her in while i'm in other rooms. she was a gate climber as a baby though. she eventually just outgrew it. how old is caesar, i forget? have you seen the taller gates in the pet catalogs?
see if this one would help out your little pogo-stick:
32" Gate from PetEdge

ann marie and the "have catalogs memorized, will share findings!" buttercup


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Aug 7 2005, 11:11 AM
> *we continue to use the babygate here, and buttercup is going to be 5 next month.  we use it now to just block off areas of the apartment that i cant supervise her in while i'm in other rooms.  she was a gate climber as a baby though.  she eventually just outgrew it.  how old is caesar, i forget?  have you seen the taller gates in the pet catalogs?
> see if this one would help out your little pogo-stick:
> 32" Gate from PetEdge
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks, we will look into that, I didn't know they made taller ones. Caesar will be 2 years old in December. Thanks!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I use a gate with Lexi sometimes and haven't had a problem with her yet. I would recommend trying a taller gate. I've seen them at Petsmart and PetCo.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Look at the gate in this link...Target Gate Link

It has the vertical bars so it is next to impossible to climb. 
If we had the regular baby gate up, Brink would have figured out how to climb that already. He chewed through one and escaped as a pup.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We don't use the baby gate anymore when we are not home. Alex will climb it. We came home once and he was on the other side. Another time he was not on the other side but was limping. So we suspect that he tried to climb it again and hurt himself. That was probably the begininng of his cruciate ligament problem. When we were at our daughter's house we watched him climb her baby gate. We were tiling the room on our side and put him in the other room out of the way.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I use a pet gate from toys R us it is tall and has long vertial bars and Sassy no longer fits through the bars, lol/ We use the gate to keep her out of our daughters room she is a sponge Bob slipper thief.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I've seen a gate at babies r us that is clear plastic.

Perfect Fit Gate
All Clear Swing Gate


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 7 2005, 01:34 PM
> *Look at the gate in this link...Target Gate Link
> 
> It has the vertical bars so it is next to impossible to climb.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I went and got it this weekend!Not for my babies ,but for the grandaughter! Its so much easier than removing the whole gate to get through!Love it


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks guys! We have a Petsmart and a Target very close I will go check them out on their gates. I work the night shift tonight..ugh, so Caesar will be home with his Daddy. Will check it out tomorrow though, thanks!


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

We block off our formal dining room and also our long hall to the bedrooms, with a child's baby gate that we bought from Walmart. Maggie has never attempted to knock it down or even lean on it to see what's on the other side. She just doesn't seem bothered but I've used them there since she was a baby and it has never been an issue for her. She knows, I guess, if the gate is up, she is to stay out because when I take them down (I take the hallway one down every day when we come home from work) she has the run of the house, except the DR. 

Maggie has been housetrained since she was several months old, completely.....but I keep those baby gates up for her protection as I worry that, even though she isn't a "chewer", she might get into an electric cord or eat something small that she could choke on while we're gone, etc.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes I use gates to well I had to buy another gate an put one on top of the other cause I could not find nothing as wide as I needed or high as I needed cause I had some that like to climb over it so I just bought another one to make it taller it worked.
That is just a fashion in my house the gates but every body knows that come to my house I have my fur kidz so it seems to be not a issue .


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well we have been leaving him out.







I worked today and so did hubby, she he had the run of the apt all day. Then tonight we had a bbq to go to so he was alone again. As we get out of the car after pulling in to the parking lot we can hear him barking. Not sure if he saw us or had been barking for us to come home for a while, but a dog in the apt next us heard Caesar barking so she started barking.







It was kind of cute/funny, but I think the neighbors across from us aren't going to think it's so cute/funny.


----------



## Iluvmorkies (Apr 28, 2007)

> Well we have been leaving him out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to get a baby gate


----------

